# Streamline locomotive history



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As I've been learning a bit about pre- post-war Lionel trains, I've been drooling over some of their streamline models (221, 1668, 1688, etc.) prototyped after real locos. That prompted me to do a little reading on the history of streamliners.

I stumbled on the great website (on a Lindy dance site, of all places!!!) that's compiled a nice history, complete with photos, graphics, and even a few old patent drawings. I LOVE that Dreyfuss Hudson ...

Anyway, I thought some of you guys might be interested, too...

http://www.jitterbuzz.com/stream.html


By the way, any of you running a Lionel 221? I'm thinking of trying to pick up an original ... maybe a bit beat up, and see if I can fix her up. Will it run on O-27 OK? Any other pros/cons for this choice of loco as a "Lionel starter project" ???

Thanks!
TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Those things are beautiful. AF put out one, the AF 350 Royal Blue! You can't see it, but there are concentric white circles on the nose, like a bullseye.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Those things are beautiful. AF put out one, the AF 350 Royal Blue! You can't see it, but there are concentric white circles on the nose, like a bullseye.


Swwwweeeeeet! I like it, a lot...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like PBS television has an American Experience film on Streamliner locos in the works. Airs on June 9th, I think ...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/streamliners/


----------

